
Is It Ethical to Own an iPhone? - minecraftman
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=is-it-ethical-to-own-an-iphone
======
batista
Why not: is it ethical to use any product or pay any company that has
employees working more than the eight hour day, with possibly unpaid overtime
and only gives them < 4 weeks summer vacations?

Because, as a European, I wouldn't be comfortable with that either.

